# E/M coding examples



## anuja.devasthali

Hi,

Please help me where I can get more E/M coding exapmles along with their answers. Actually I am new to this coding, and I get confused in determining the level specifically in medical decision making. 

Does anyone has any simple way to determine this medical decision making. I have read many articles about it but still could not get it. If you can provide me with few examples then it will help me to understand.

Even I can try to resolve them independently.


----------



## camazurek

*E/M Resources*

You might want to check out this website. I think it is a great learning tool for anyone new to E/M coding. 

http://emuniversity.com/

Also check out the E/M sections on the CMS MAC websites such are Trailblazer, Novitas, and WPS, these have great examples and learning tools as well. 

Good Luck & Happy Coding!


----------



## btadlock1

A lot of people like EM University...Here's an educational thing from Trailblazer: http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Job Aid/DocumentingComponentsEOV.pdf


----------



## kml1764

camazurek said:


> You might want to check out this website. I think it is a great learning tool for anyone new to E/M coding.
> 
> http://emuniversity.com/
> 
> Also check out the E/M sections on the CMS MAC websites such are Trailblazer, Novitas, and WPS, these have great examples and learning tools as well.
> 
> Good Luck & Happy Coding!



Thank you for this...it looks like a wonderful resource!


----------

